# Christmas babies: Holiday litter and red their red bows



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Red boy on the end is going home with my childhood best friend today! His name will be Rumford.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

They are ready for Christmas! That is a really fun picture and amazing how they all sat so nice for you. It almost seems impossible.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How absolutely adorable! What a fun, Merry Christmas you all'll have!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Adorable.........


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a wonderful picture.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

So cute! I like the little one who's going home with your friend :smooch:


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great group shot! Such beautiful babies........ and their mom and dad.

Can't help but think of the degree of mischief sitting on that couch....... times six!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's like a perfect storm of cuteness.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

God, I would give anything to play with and love-up all those cute puppies.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG! How cute.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sooooo cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This has to be the cutest picture ever! You should edit your thread title to put a warning in there.

They are just DARLING! What a great looking bunch of pups... that one on the end has beautiful colour!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! You must've had quite the wrestling to get those shots


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwww what an adorable picture...you really should have a cuteness overload warning on that one.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

So Cute!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute!!!!! I'm dreaming of puppy breath!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute overload....I want to hug them all!! Tell us, how many people did it take to get all those puppies to sit together?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Adorable! Did you have to hire a puppy wrangler to get that shot?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, they are Tally's nieces and nephews. I helped take them all to the vet yesterday, and phew- all have fine hearts, eyes, temps and poop(lol). The red boy my friend is taking home today is 14 lbs at 8 weeks- bruiser. Most of the girls were about 12 lbs and the other boy was 13.3. They are so cute and funny.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

What beautiful pics adorable pups and adults.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG....they are just so ADORABLE!! That is quite a feat, getting them all to sit so perfectly! I am so glad to hear they all checked out wonderfully!:smooch: Just Precious!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope this isnt in totally bad taste, but such a funny thing happened at the vet's. The vet is a handsome guy who is board certified from tufts and seems very serious. However, at one point he turned to me and said- well great, the boys all have both ornaments on the Christmas tree; I could see the breeder, Mary, trying not to smile. It took a good ten second pause of deep thought for me to get it, lol.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hope this isnt in totally bad taste, but such a funny thing happened at the vet's. The vet is a handsome guy who is board certified from tufts and seems very serious. However, at one point he turned to me and said- well great, the boys all have both ornaments on the Christmas tree; I could see the breeder, Mary, trying not to smile. It took a good ten second pause of deep thought for me to get it, lol.


So, um, no undescended ornaments?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly- if he'd been a jokester type, I maybe would have caught on, but it was so deadpan. You got it much faster, Brian.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What an amazing picture! They sit like pro's!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Awwww they're so cute!! Was it difficult to get them lined up long enough for the picture? lol


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!!!!

I want to be on that couch with them! 

Ann


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

They are so cute! I zeroed right in on little red Rumford too, partial to the red ones.
Hee hee ornaments. OMG how can you not keep them all?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute! Must have been hard to get them to sit still!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures. You should be selling those pictures to a greeting card company for sure. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

soooo cute. I want to hug them all.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ohhhh! I'm jealous of your friends wonderful Christmas gift! What cute puppies!!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a cute picture! I love the one with its head resting and all the others piled on top! Rumford sure is a cutie pie too! They all are cute!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A picture to treasure, truly beautiful!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Tally's nephew Rumford from the holiday litter.


----------

